# NO Hornets Offseason Thread



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

(Just borrowing from some other offseason threads I saw)

We had a very good draft. Now we need to re-sign Eric Gordon and bring in a serviceable SF and C via free agency or trade. I also wouldn't mind going after another backup PG, bring in some speed and quickness to compete with Vasquez off the bench. If we could come away with some decent depth players to compete with Aminu and Smith at SF and C respectively, this will be a much better team next season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What do you guys think about Roger Mason Jr.? 



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> OKC, New Orleans and Washington have expressed interest in free agent Roger Mason, sources say


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

girllovesthegame said:


> What do you guys think about Roger Mason Jr.?


A shooter that can't shoot, he is a good locker room guy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, not great, but not terrible to have on the bench.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

girllovesthegame said:


> What do you guys think about Roger Mason Jr.?


I remember him being a Spur but that's about it. Might be a decent signing for us, a veteran shooter at the two or three spot off the bench.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Ryan Anderson to the Hornets:
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...trade-ryan-anderson-orlando-magic-sources-say

I like this move a lot, we finally bring in some scoring to help Anthony Davis in the frontcourt, and at a bargain deal. Way to go Hornets.


----------

